# I flirted with a girl today



## Gamer85 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if I could call it a triumph, but man was it fun. This sales girl came into my office, she had come before and our company already is a customer of her company but the thing is she wanted me to give her some references of other companies that we work with that maybe she could persuade into doing business with her company too. Either way she wasnt bad looking and she was kinda fun to talk to. She sat in my office and flirted with me for like an hour and a half. I didnt feel awkwark not even once through the whole thing. there wasnt anything i did or any drug i was taking to help it along, but it was awsome. I felt like i was normal, like she saw me as normal. there was no one else around, it was the end of the day and everyone else had left for the day,.. i was finishing up some stuff that i had to get done for tomorrow. I guess there are times when some people with SA can just seem totally normal, in the right conditions. Maybe thats what most of it is??? The conditions out there are all wrong for us??


----------



## ShaineK (Sep 24, 2009)

This is perfect evidence that SAD is not something we HAVE but rather something we DO. If you can last a full 90mins with that girl and feel OK then you cleary "have it in you."

The trick is learning to apply that way of being to as many other situations as possible.

Well done


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Gamer-

Good going. Anyway,I know with me there are days I feel more confident than others. A whole variety of factors can make a difference--amount of sleep, caffeine, how the day is going otherwise, experience in similar situations, etc.


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

Gamer85 said:


> I'm not sure if I could call it a triumph


Of course it is.

Good work dawg.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome!

I'm just curious. What exactly did you talk about? I'm not entirely sure what flirting is.


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

Good job! 

Now the next step is asking her for her number.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I felt alright tonight talking to 3 different girls who were behind 3 different jewellery stalls at the southbank markets in town tonight  It went well. I felt good. 

I'm happy 4 u


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I'm just curious. What exactly did you talk about? I'm not entirely sure what flirting is.


Yes, I'm curious as well. A girl once said to me on IM, "Are you flirting with me?!". Hmm, I have no idea! :stu

Well done anyway.


----------



## Gamer85 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thank you everyone*

Thank you guys. I know that this is the only place that I would get such words of support. From people that understand what its like.

As for what we talked about,.. hmmm. It was mostly about the references (the whole reason she was there). Don't get me wrong I already know that the only reason why she was all nice to me n stuff was because shes a sales girl and she was trying to get some sales contacts. But it was still fun. I told her about how I made a list of companies that we work with to give to her as references and how I was going to go over them with my boss and when he showed little to no interest I gave up. Ok she was there for an hour and a half but for the first 10 minutes I was finishing up a contract (part of my job) and e-mailing it to this insulation company (i work in construction). Then the majority of the time I was entering company information of some subcontractors that we use on our big jobs that I know would be some what interested in what her company can do. I learned that she was from the east coast, some where in Baltimore,.... I kept laughing cause I told her that I felt like I was "busted", like I was in trouble for not doing what I was said I would do, and now I was in trouble, and she was there to watch over my shoulder and make sure I did it. She had stopped by our office before and I talked with her, but it was one of those ohh yea,.. ok,.... sure we'll sign up and do this hole reference thing ok,... (but then never do it). Anyway,... to me,.. My opinion on what flirting is. It's when your talking to someone of the opposite sex and there's more to the conversation in a playfull way that really has no reason for being there. I rarely talk to anyone unless there is a reason too. So anything that is above and beyond the reason to talk to someone, and make a joke, or ask about them personally or them ask about you some how or some way that has nothing to do with the situation at hand.

Anyway ok I'm bored now, I'm gonna check out the chat room.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just remember women love confidence and your anxiety is something you can surpress


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

That's great, hopefully when I get to your age I will finally be able to do stuff like that as well. I'd be far too embarassed now.


----------

